# Airport Transportation to Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta



## jjohnson (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi,  1st time poster so excuse me if this is in the wrong place or format.

1 couple arriving in Puerto Vallarta Friday the 4th and second couple arriving Saturday the 5th December.  Should we use the resort pick up service for $11 per person or take a cab?   I'm guessing the pick up service is going to have additional stops for cheaper and the cab more expensive and direct??

any suggestions?  thanks


----------



## aliikai2 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Unless things have changed*

you should get, Complimentary Transportation Vallarta
...
Mon, July 20, 2009 11:03:04 AM
From:	
Mayan Reservations <Mayan_Reservations_rgzzzgb@cmpgnr.com>  
...
Add to Contacts
To:	aliikai2	
COMPLIMENTARY TRANSPORTATION FROM THE AIRPORT TO YOUR HOTEL IN NUEVO VALLARTA OR PUERTO VALLARTA.
.
	Puerto Vallarta: 	conciergepvr@mayanpalace.com.mx
To request this service,
	Nuevo Vallarta: 	mpconcierge01.nvo@grupovidanta.com
please send an email to:
	The Grand Mayan: 	conciergenv@grandmayan.com.mx
	Sea Garden: 	sgconcierge01.nvo@grupovidanta.com
.

    Please provide your airline, flight information, and number of passengers. When arriving at your destination airport, do NOT accept transportation from promoters. Please walk past anyone who may approach you just outside Customs. They are promoters trying to sell last minute vacation deals, including "free" transportation.

BEWARE OF THE TIMESHARE SOLICITORS IN THE AIRPORT
DO NOT ACCEPT ANY INVITATION OR LEAVE ANY MONEY AT THE AIRPORT
.
Please proceed directly to our prearranged FREE transportation, or a non-promotional taxi located behind the third set of automatic doors. This service has been pre arranged with Miller Transportation (MTS). The MTS representative will be wearing a light blue shirt and khaki pants as well as carrying a large Mayan Resorts sign and a list with your name on it.
Note: This is a one way trip to the Hotel
THIS IS YOUR VOUCHER, PLEASE PRESENT IT

    We are proud to provide our members and guests with first class complimentary transportation from the airport to our Hotel. This is your transportation voucher. Please present it ONLY to our MTS respresentative waiting inside the terminal just after you pass the 3rd set of automatic doors. There is absolutely NO OBLIGATION attached to this free service. However, if you miss the MTS respresentative, we cannot be responsible for your privately arranged transportation.

    NOTE: This is a one way complimentary trip from the airport to the Hotel. If you wish to arrange your transportation from the Hotel to the airport, please contact the Travel Agency located at the lobby during the first days of your stay.

    NAME: ______________________________________ SIGNATURE: ____________________

    PASSENGERS: ADULTS ___ CHILDREN UNDER 12 ___ ID OR CONTRACT NO. ________________

    Please note that we have made arrangements for this service with a private contractor not affiliated with the Hotel. While we make every effort to select reliable contractors, the Hotel cannot be responsible for any failure, error or omission of the contractor in connection with the services represented by this certificate.


----------



## jjohnson (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks alliikai2
when I booked thru registry collection in august they said it was provided but my confirmation email said it was $11 pp.  I will contact the concierge to confirm

is this the correct email for nuevo vallarta grand mayan?

To request this service,
Nuevo Vallarta: mpconcierge01.nvo@grupovidanta.com


----------



## aliikai2 (Dec 2, 2009)

*nope*

for  The Grand Mayan: conciergenv@grandmayan.com.mx

Greg



jjohnson said:


> thanks alliikai2
> when I booked thru registry collection in august they said it was provided but my confirmation email said it was $11 pp.  I will contact the concierge to confirm
> 
> is this the correct email for nuevo vallarta grand mayan?
> ...


----------



## jjohnson (Dec 2, 2009)

Si claro!
thanks


----------



## aliikai2 (Dec 2, 2009)

*de nada*

Enjoy your trip,

Greg



jjohnson said:


> Si claro!
> thanks


----------



## jimcreighton (Mar 12, 2011)

*airport transportation*

airport transportation


----------



## siesta (Mar 12, 2011)

you need to email here: conciergenv@grandmayan.com.mx, this is just a public forum


----------



## rifleman69 (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice, and posting the phone number as well.   Some people just don't belong on the information superhighway.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 13, 2011)

I sent him a PM.     Hope he/she reads it and edits, or perhaps a Mod will.


----------



## siesta (Mar 13, 2011)

haha, someone can just call him and let him know.


----------

